# Do I or Don't I ?



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I need a new trailer for my excavator. The one I would like to have, a 16' dove tail equipment hauler is $2950.00. I hate buying trailers because I don't see a return on my $$. But the one I have now is a POS. Should I just man up, or wait utill the one I have goes Fred Flintstone?

http://


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not rebuild the one you have?

My first race car trailer was a used and abused piece that I got for a few hundred dollars, I rebuilt it, used it for two years, and sold it for fifteen hundred and bought the trailer I have now.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I need a new trailer for my excavator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Keep your eyes peeled for a good used one?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Why not rebuild the one you have?
> 
> My first race car trailer was a used and abused piece that I got for a few hundred dollars, I rebuilt it, used it for two years, and sold it for fifteen hundred and bought the trailer I have now.


I bought the one I have from a guy that built the trailer. This guy did all the custom work on my personal truck, and he's good. He painted the flooring on the trailer and it turned out to be rotten. He guaranteed that it would hold up to what I needed. I was PO, I think every fricken weld on it tore loose. He said I knew it was used when I bought it , but I had only used it a few times when the floor went Fred Flintstone. I am not a welder. With the oil field in the shape its in, I might be able to find a single rig welder that could beef it up. The tubing seems light to me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for a good used one?


I'm watching! If I could run across one I have cash!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Rick looks like the ramps are backward. Let them down and the perforated metal is on the bottom, not on the incline. Nah they wouldn't make it like that ... Eagle Eye Parr


The folks at Big Tex build tons of trailers, I would say they are middle of the road on price & quality.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Found another new equip. hauler for $1000.00 less. $1925.00


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I bought the one I have from a guy that built the trailer. This guy did all the custom work on my personal truck, and he's good. He painted the flooring on the trailer and it turned out to be rotten. He guaranteed that it would hold up to what I needed. I was PO, I think every fricken weld on it tore loose. He said I knew it was used when I bought it , but I had only used it a few times when the floor went Fred Flintstone. I am not a welder. With the oil field in the shape its in, I might be able to find a single rig welder that could beef it up. The tubing seems light to me.


Drag it to Illinois and I'll rebuild it for you.

Light tubing isn't always a bad thing if it gusseted properly, it keeps the trailer weight down.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Drag it to Illinois and I'll rebuild it for you.
> 
> Light tubing isn't always a bad thing if it gusseted properly, it keeps the trailer weight down.


Even if I get a new trailer, do you think it would be worth having the old one re-boarded and welds repaired? It has new axles, tires and wheels.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Even if I get a new trailer, do you think it would be worth having the old one re-boarded and welds repaired? It has new axles, tires and wheels.


I would do that instead of buying a new one myself, but I have the tools to do all the work myself.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I would do that instead of buying a new one myself, but I have the tools to do all the work myself.


 
Don't rub it in. I could put some JB on it.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I'm watching! If I could run across one I have cash!


hmmm. Let me think on it. My excavator is on the blink. May consider selling the trailer if things don't turn around for me. I do have to think on it. hmmmm


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I gave uo on the whole buy it and fix it up thing. I used to do all that, dump trucks, trailers, boats. No time anymore. 

When you really think about it the time you that you invest, and the money for tires, rims, bearings, lights, wiring, paint, etc.........

Buy a real clean used one, or new, and be done with it. 

Besides, you are hauling an excavator. Let the liability be on a trailer manufacturer with DOT approval, and a sticker on the trailer to prove it!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I would do that instead of buying a new one myself, but I have the tools to do all the work myself.


 
I got pretty good pipe welding. As long as it was on the stands and I could roll it. On the bottom side I would shake like a dog crapping peach seeds.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> hmmm. Let me think on it. My excavator is on the blink. May consider selling the trailer if things don't turn around for me. I do have to think on it. hmmmm


 What kind of excavator is it? How much you want for the machine and the hauler cowboy?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I got pretty good pipe welding. As long as it was on the stands and I could roll it. On the bottom side I would shake like a dog crapping peach seeds.


My first job when I was still in HS was working as a weldor in the barge yards, I wish I had a dollar for everytime I set myself on fire welding overhead.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> What kind of excavator is it? How much you want for the machine and the hauler cowboy?



Um, he has a local buyer intrested TM, "THIS SEATS TAKIN"


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheThief said:


> What kind of excavator is it? How much you want for the machine and the hauler cowboy?


Gonna try and steal that too?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Um, he has a local buyer intrested TM, "THIS SEATS TAKIN"


 Ok you can have it baby brother:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Ok you can have it baby brother:thumbsup:



Loud and clear, Old fart.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I Broke down and bought a 16' dove tail car hauler w/ metal floor.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I Broke down and bought a 16' dove tail car hauler w/ metal floor.



Is it rated for the weight of an excavator? Most car trailers are rated for 3500 lbs and under.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How much does an excavator weigh?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheThief said:


> How much does an excavator weigh?


My uncles medium sized Deere is about 15,000 lbs.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Slickrick if you can post a pic,I like to see new toys!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

themaster said:


> how Much Does An Excavator Weigh?


3526 lbs it's a bob cat 322g


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> My uncles medium sized Deere is about 15,000 lbs.


Mine is not the smallest, it's the next one up. Perfect for sewer replacements and most yards.


----------

